# Un-skinned Coyote pelt buyers?



## snowmoose14 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi I am a student at NDSU and I want to start Coyote hunting this year and trade the pelts in for whatever they are worth. Because I am at school I am unable to skin them. Is there any buyers that will take an un-skinned coyote between Valley city and Fargo?

Thank You


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

You could try Dusty over in Downer.

http://www.dustyhoughsfurshed.com/

xdeano


----------

